# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne fusca

## kirana1



----------


## lorba

Care to share with us how your greenhouse looks like and works for the crypts ?

----------


## kirana1

i have a small green house for my collection 10 X 4 M and 2,5 M high

to cover the green house i am using UV plastic and olso paranet 670 % to shade the plant
its a very traditonal green house but it work wor me

----------


## rwalker

impressive  :Shocked:  nursery and collections!

You are the man!!!

----------


## lorba

:Well done:  Impressive indeed. Must pay you a visit when i get to indonesia! I wished i have that kind of land and space. Have to make do with just tanks for now.

The humidity of the green house is 100%?

For the gravel and substrate, do you do your own mix or collected together with plants?

----------


## kirana1

lorba

it is not 100 % , but very humid

for the substrate i mix by my own. iam using Mud and mix with the feces of goat. but the feces should be fermented before we used

but i still have aproblem to cultivate the cordata family, its very very difficult

did you have plan to come to indonesia ?

----------


## lorba

Which part of indonesia are you residing? Jarkata?
I might be travelling for long period, so hopefully I can do some leisure ones before that.

What cordata sp are you referring to? zonata?

Have you tried dried sphagnum moss? 

I used ADA malayan+africana with base fertilizer for most of my tank set up with 12hours of lighting. Covered for humidity. Your set up is one of my dream one, but its going to be very expensive to implement in Singapore.

----------


## kirana1

lorba / rolland

i stay in jakarta but i put all of my crypt in bogor ( abut 40 Km from jakarta) because my hhouse is to small to cultivate crypt.


this is my cordata






for the zonata is getting better 

i never used sphagnum moss, its good for crypt ?

rolland i am still learning , may be next time when i visit singapore i wil learn from you. nico

----------


## lorba

nico,

i am also still learning, considered a beginner myself. You are growing the plants much better then i do.

The dried sphagnum moss should be easily available in plant nursery. It gives a acidic base, neater and cleaner environment to take care of things. But for you, i guess its better with soil and mix. The plants should grow much better with more air space, cold temperature and plenty of rooting ground. If i start using dung, my office will smell like dung too!

Bogor is a nice place, no wonder the plants are all looking great! Jarkata will probably not be able to yield such results. No problems with the constant rain in Bogor?

----------


## kirana1

ok i will try

there some impact of constant rain, but stil can be manage

----------


## TS168

Hi Nico nice setup you have for growing the crypt.
I think you are the few who i know have such setup. 
I believe you need water them daily  :Smile:  

I do feel that crypt grow better under nature lighting. with good ventilation. 


Hi Roland, So you planning to setup a outdoor one ? Hope your dream can be fullfill.

----------


## jackmcduck

ooo my god :Shocked:  Mr. Nicholas Exposed The green house here (LOL) :Grin:

----------


## lorba

> Hi Nico nice setup you have for growing the crypt.
> I think you are the few who i know have such setup. 
> I believe you need water them daily  
> 
> I do feel that crypt grow better under nature lighting. with good ventilation. 
> 
> 
> Hi Roland, So you planning to setup a outdoor one ? Hope your dream can be fullfill.


It will be a long time before i can have that. Right now, i am contended with the boxes and tanks in my office.

Whats your list of collection?

----------


## doubleace

Wow... what a nice green house! Impressive!  :Grin:

----------


## TS168

> Whats your list of collection?


Not much but picking up along the way. still along way to go.

----------


## cks

> The dried sphagnum moss should be easily available in plant nursery. It gives a acidic base, neater and cleaner environment to take care of things. But for you, i guess its better with soil and mix. The plants should grow much better with more air space, cold temperature and plenty of rooting ground. If i start using dung, my office will smell like dung too!


Coco peat would be a cheaper substitute if not then rice husk is also another medium to mix with just soil.

----------


## kirana1

ok thanks for your info
i will try to use coco and olso moss
so that i can compare the impact of them

nico

This are the crypt that I have

C. aponogetifolia *(I have only 1 plant)*
C. beckettii 
C. bullosa *(I have only 1 plant)*
C. ciliata there is 3 var from borneo java and irian)
C. cordata var. cordata 
C. cordata rosanowig*(I have only 1 plant)*
C. cordata var. grabowskii 
C. crispatula var. balansae ( 3 val green , red , broad leaft red)
C. crispatula var. tonkinensis ( very difficult I jast have 4 plant)
C. fusca ( green and redish)
C. hudoroi 
C. ideii 
C. lingua 
C. minima *(I have only 1 plant)*
C. nevillii 
C. noritoi 
C. nurii *(I have only 1 plant)*
C. parva 
C.pontederiifolia ( 3 var red, green and red, green)
C. retrospiralis 
C. spiralis var. spiralis *(I have only 1 plant)*
C. striolata 
C. undulata / willisii
C. usteriana 
C. walkeri ( undulate and unundulate)
C. wendtii ( mi oya, green,red, undulate, red broad leaft)
C. versteegii jayaensis *(I have only 1 plant)*

This are the list that I don’t have

C. affinis 
C. alba 
C. annamica 
C. auriculata 
C. bangkaensis 
C. bogneri 
C. cognata 
C. consobrina 
C. cordata var. diderici 
C. coronata 
C. crispatula var. crispatula 
C. crispatula var. flaccidifolia 
C. crispatula var. sinensis 
C. cruddasiana 
C. decus-silvae 
C. dewitii 
C. edithiae 
C. elliptica 
C. ferruginea 
C. griffithii 
C. jacobsenii 
C. keei 
C. longicauda 
C. moehlmannii 
C. pallidinervia 
C. &#180;purpurea nothovar. borneoensis 
C. &#180;purpurea nothovar. Purpurea
 C. pygmaea 
C. schulzei 
C. scurrilis 
C. sivadasanii 
C. spiralis var. cognatoides 
C. thwaitesii 
C. &#180;timahensis 
C. uenoi 
C. vietnamensis 
C. villosa 
C. yujii 
C. zaidiana 
C. zukalii

----------


## doubleace

wow theres so many type of crypts. Wonder can collect all and plant in 1 big tank.

----------


## fishoman

Very impressive collection of crypts you have , Kirana! Really making my jaws drop. Hope to visit you someday!

----------

